# Wieviele PC's an einer Steckdose?



## benefull (23. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe vor mit ein Paar Kollegen in den Osterferien ein Lan-Party zu machen (10 Mann).
Nur wissen wir nicht, wieviele PC wir an einer Mehrfachsteckdose dranmachen dürfen.
Das Haus ist (geschätzt) ca. 1980 gebaut worden. Wir haben zwar schonmal eine mit 8 Stück gemacht, hatten da aber unwissend einfach maximal 2 PC und ein Laptop / 2 Laptops 1 PC gemacht.
Es haben 4 Stück ein Laptop und die anderen 6 PC's. Haben wir es richtig gedacht??

lg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2011)

Ich glaub, dass eher eine Sicherung rausfliegt!
Wie stark kann amn die belasten?
Ich würde je drei PCs an eine Leiste und die Laptops an die dritte Leiste machen!


----------



## benefull (23. März 2011)

Wegen der Belastung müsste ich mal Fragen.
Die PC's sind jetzt auch nicht soo sehr stromfresend, haben maximal gtx 460 und i5 2400. Also maximal ca. 350 Watt pro PC.
Dann werden wir es nächsten Mal so machen, dann weiß ich bescheid, danke!

lg


----------



## seventyseven (23. März 2011)

Mehr wie 3 PC's würde ich nicht an ne Mehrfachsteckdose stecken.


----------



## zombie82 (24. März 2011)

Es müsste eigentlich im sicherungskasten stehen wieviel die sicherung aushält, solltest du an der steckdose nen verteiler verwenden dann steht das auch da drauf, die billig dinger sind glaub ich nur bis 2800 WATT, was bei 10 mann auf jeden fall überschritten wird.
zur not kannst du auch steckdosen aus anderen räumen anzapfen solange sie an einer anderen sicherung hängen sollte das dann kein problem sein.
wenn ihr alte keramik sicherungen habt is es schlecht da die ja kaputt gehen, sind es moderne dann haben die ja nen schalten und du kannst probieren... es knallt dann halt wenns zuviel ist, passieren sollte da aber auch nicht viel.
ach und denk dran die monitore ziehen ja auch noch strom also rechne die mit ^^


----------



## Jimini (24. März 2011)

Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. In meinem "Kinderzimmer" flog bei drei PCs (je rund 300 W) und drei CRTs an einer Steckdose die Sicherung raus, in meiner ersten Wohnung hingen an einer Steckdose mal 8 PCs, 3 CRTs und ein TFT sowie Drucker und Switch, ohne dass es Probleme gab. 
Wie zombie82 schon richtig sagt: am besten mal einen Blick in den Sicherungskasten werfen. Zur Not sonst einfach ein Kabel zu einer weiteren Steckdose legen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## rehacomp (24. März 2011)

Die Sicherungsampere sind entscheidend. Heutige Sicherungen haben 16A, das sind also max 3680W die du ziehen darfst bevor die Sicherung schaltet.
In älteren Häusern sind nur Schirerungen mit 10A drin, was zu max 2300W führt, bevor diese abschalten.

Nicht zu vergessen, es zählt halt alles was an der Sicherung hängt. Von Lampen über Telefon und Stereoanlagen usw. Jedes kleine Gerät und Geräte im Standby ziehen schon mal jeder 5W


----------



## benefull (24. März 2011)

Hm, Das Haus ist aufjedenfall mit 2 Wohnungen (Eltern wohnen im einen, Großeltern im anderen)
Keine Ahnung ob die dann eine Leitung haben, aber eher schon. Im Zimmer wo wir vor hatten zu zocken hängt nur ein Fernseher und sonst nix.
Aber ich glaube sein Vater kann das Abschätzen, der kennt sich damit glaube ich ganz gut aus.

lg


----------



## Poempel (24. März 2011)

ich glaube bevor es die sicherung raushaut is (bei normalen computern) eine steckerleiste (max 6 anschlüsse) voll, da man für jeden pc ja 2 stecker hat. solange du den strom für andere verteiler auch noch aus anderen zimmern holst sollte es keine probleme geben.


----------



## redBull87 (24. März 2011)

Wir haben einmal 9 Computer + Monitore an eine Kabeltrommel angeschlossen, diese hat sich nach ner halben stunde rauchend verabschieded. Am Kabel konnte man sich die Finger verbrennen


----------



## benefull (24. März 2011)

So zu übertreiben haben wir zum Gkück nicht vor


----------



## rehacomp (24. März 2011)

Ganz unrecht hat er nicht, Verteilerleisten sind "nur" für 3500W freigegeben.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. März 2011)

also wenn du durch nen verlängerungskabel aus einem anderen zimmer (das über eine andere Sicherung läuft) strom holst dann dürfte da kein Problem sein. Aber an eine steckdose würde ich jetzt nicht mehr wie 2 kW hängen.

mfg alex


----------



## Per4mance (25. März 2011)

die kabeltrommel sollte man auch abrollen bei viel belastung sonst wird die rolle wie ne spule und wird heiss wie sau


----------



## HAWX (25. März 2011)

redBull87 schrieb:


> Wir haben einmal 9 Computer + Monitore an eine Kabeltrommel angeschlossen, diese hat sich nach ner halben stunde rauchend verabschieded. Am Kabel konnte man sich die Finger verbrennen


 
Ganz ehrlich das war aber auch nicht intelligent


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (26. März 2011)

Am besten sind da diese Kabeltrommeln vom Discounter. Die rauchen immer so schön und danach fühlt man sich immer so benebelt XD

mfg alex

PS: am besten gute steckerleisten und kabeltrommeln verwenden. Und den Strom wie bereits gesagt aus verschiedenen Zimmern holen. Dann müsste nix schiefgehen. Aber bitte nicht Kabeltrommel in Kabeltrommel in STeckerleiste...


----------



## Keygen (26. März 2011)

falls ihr "unbedingt" eine leitung grillen möchtet, dann müsst ihr drauf achten, dass sie nicht brennt, falls sie brennt feuerlöscher und kein wasser, wenn man wasser draufwirft entsteht salzsäure, und das ist sicher nicht gesund


----------



## xeno75 (26. März 2011)

So wird's gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (26. März 2011)

das bild ist genial^^

man müsste mal ne lan im pool machen... da kleb ich 20 badelatschen unter meinen rechner dann kann ja nix passieren xD


----------



## HAWX (26. März 2011)

xeno75 schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Manch Leute sind aber auch einfach nur krank!


----------



## Alex555 (26. März 2011)

xeno75 schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
leben die typen noch?   Oder ist mal der Badeschlappen abgesunken und es war Ende im Gelände  Da hättense die Steckdose ja lieber noch an Helium Luftballons anbinden können  Wie viele Heliumballons man wohl braucht um so nen PC in der Luft zu halten?? 
Nun wieder back to topic: Wenn du alle PCs an eine Steckdose dranhängst wirds scheppern  . Schön auf verschiedene Kreisläufe auteilen, dann passiert nix.


----------



## koe80 (26. März 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> das bild ist genial^^
> 
> man müsste mal ne lan im pool machen... da kleb ich 20 badelatschen unter meinen rechner dann kann ja nix passieren xD



ich hau mich in die ecke hat bauchkrämpfe vor lachen nachdem ich das gelesen hat.

das bild gab mir den rest.


----------



## Brut (29. März 2011)

Ich denke das eher die Mehrfachsteckleiste deine Watt limitiert als deine Steckdose selbst
Schau das du eine hochwertige Steckleiste verwendest das steht dann ja auf jeden Fall die max Watt drauf und diese sollte in der Regel unter der deiner Steckdose liegen ( denke so 1.5 KW sollte eine Markensteckleiste gut verkraften)
musst nur noch messen was deine jeweiligen PCs unter Last verbrauchen und addieren


----------



## Poempel (29. März 2011)

Brut schrieb:


> Ich denke das eher die Mehrfachsteckleiste deine Watt limitiert als deine Steckdose selbst
> Schau das du eine hochwertige Steckleiste verwendest das steht dann ja auf jeden Fall die max Watt drauf und diese sollte in der Regel unter der deiner Steckdose liegen ( denke so 1.5 KW sollte eine Markensteckleiste gut verkraften)
> musst nur noch messen was deine jeweiligen PCs unter Last verbrauchen und addieren


 
ich hab hier nur billigdinger rumliegen und überall stehen werte zwischen 3 und 3,6 kW drauf... ob die das nun auch wirklich aushalten is ne andere frage


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. März 2011)

geiles bild.

mfg alex


----------



## Brut (29. März 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> ich hab hier nur billigdinger rumliegen und überall stehen werte zwischen 3 und 3,6 kW drauf... ob die das nun auch wirklich aushalten is ne andere frage


 
jo Tippfehler 1,5 KW ist zu wenig habe jetzt zuhause mal geschaut 3 KW halten die schon aus
wobei an der Steckleiste zu sparen (du sagst du hast nur billige) ist das falsche Ende
Ein gutes mit Überspannungsschutz sollte dir dein(e) Rechner schon wert sein


----------



## rebel4life (31. März 2011)

Wenn ihr konstant 10A verbraucht (wobei 1980 für Steckdosen in der Regel noch 16A LS verbaut wurden) wird der thermische Auslöser vieleicht mal nach einigen Stunden auslösen, denn der Kurzschlussstromauslöser (der für ein Auslösen sorgt sofern mehrere CRTs oder PCs gleichzeitig angeschalten werden) löst in der Regel erst bei dem 3-5fachen Nennstrom oder auch erst beim 5-10 fachen Nennstrom aus, sprich der LS löst hier erst bei rund 48A im schlechtesten Fall je nach Charakteristik aus - der thermische löst zwar auch aus, aber nicht so schnell. Daher kann man auch lockerst malt 20A verbrauchen, das geht ein paar Stunden, aber dann löst der thermische Auslöser aus. Für die Leitungen ist das aber nicht so schön, daher solltet ihr die Last verteilen, sprich 2 verschiedene Stromkreise und fertig. Mit dem Einschaltstrom könntet ihr dennoch Probleme haben, aber dafür gibt es ja Tricks ala Kabeltrommel oder nacheinander einschalten.

PS: Sofern die Elektroinstallation aktuell ist, ist das, was die in dem aufblasbaren Pool treiben absolut unbedenklich - der Fehlerstromschutzschalter löst innerhalb weniger Millisekunden aus, zudem fließt der Strom den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, selbst ohne Fehlerstromschutzschalter würden die beiden vieleicht ein Kribbeln spüren, mehr auch nicht (bei der Badewanne ist es etwas anderes, denn der Abfluss wurde bis vor kurzem noch geerdet, da der aufblasbare Pool vermutlich keinen Kontakt zur Erde hat, wird auch kein Strom über diesen fließen (ein kleiner Kriechstrom vermutlich schon, aber der ist in diesem Fall irrelevant.).).


----------



## benefull (2. April 2011)

Also mein Mehrfachsteckdose (die ich bei der Lan mitbringen werden) ist eine powerfix profi Steckdose. Sagt euch das was?
Sie sieht genau wie diese aus, nur mit 12000 Amper, statt 15000.
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Design-Steckdosenleisten » Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleiste Secure-Tec - anthrazit] 
Hm also ein PC mit gtx 460 und Athlon II x4 640, einer mit gtx 460 und Intel i5 2400, einer mit phenom II 955, einer mit hd4650 und nem alten Athlon und sonst Notebooks mit Intel core 2 duo und onboard, nem C2d mit hd 3450m, nen turion II mit hd 3650m und einen c2d mit geforce 9300M. Also PCs ca. 800 Watt? (css wird ja keinen PC fordern) oder weniger? und die Notebooks?? Wie viel brauchen die so? Also mehr als 100 Watt nicht pro Notebook oder?
Wir wollten dann 3 oder 4 verschiedene Steckdosen nehmen (2 aus dem Haus der Großeltern, 2 aus Haus der Eltern) oder meint ihr ich kann auch 4 aus dem Haus der Großeltern nehmen?
Wir zocken im Keller bei den Großeltern wo eine Tür zu den Eltern geht. 
Hat das eventuell auch mit Netzteilen zu tun, ob ne Steckerleiste durchschießt?

lg


----------



## Domowoi (3. April 2011)

Verteilt einfach so gut wie möglich und wenn die Sicherung fliegt nimmt man ne Kabeltrommel und holt sich Strom aus dem Keller o.Ä.
Die Erfahrung hat ergeben, dass man auch billige Mehrfachstecker nicht zerstören kann, sondern die Haussicherung fliegt vorher.


----------

